# Pictures from D&P Mountain RR open house



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

We hosted an open house this Friday as part of the Central Coast RR Festival. We had about 60 visitors. Here are some pictures of the fun.









A new generation of Model Railroader









The forrest in the front yard has done well in its first year









Train #453 works upgrade









Custom lumber loads on Bachmann flats









#453 coasting downgrade past Clifford's Oil









The bridge at Clifford's Oil









Rolling past the rural station 









Loads ready for the mill


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW Nice looking layout. Hope everyone had a great time.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! I'm sure the visitors were impressed!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

looks great to me! I bet the neighbor kids love it!


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

The neighbors kids did come by and a couple of them will be invited back to work on the railroad. They were very respectful of the equipment and helped put my buildings away. It is good to get the younger generation involved.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul great looking layout. What did you use for ballast in picture number two we like the look of it. Thank for the pictures.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone. 
For ballast I am using 1/4" and smaller crushed stone. Available from our local stone yard as Ice Sand.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice looking layout. 

Chris


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

It's been a year but I agree very nice looking layout!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a great looking layout and great photos of it..









Do have one question tho.. Do you ave a close up on that Oil tanks? It looks very well detailed of what we can see.... I have a space that I like to build one for.

This is the photo.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ding Dang it Noel..... That was my question. I too would like to see a few more pictures of the tank farm of sorts. The tops look great. Did you make them? 

JJ


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I will take some more pictures of the tank farm in the next few days and post them. They were built by an old friend Jack Clifford. He had them on his wonderful garden railroad. He gave them to me as his health was failing last year. We lost Jack a few months back. The tanks are now part of the Clifford Oil dealer on my layout. He said he made them from ductwork and duct caps. 
I will post some close ups as soon as I can 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

